# Moving to Canada - plz plz help!



## zahir (Oct 15, 2008)

I have been thinking for a while to move to canada as i believe the UK is getting worse for alot of things (crime, education, inflation etc). From what i have researched about canada, i believe my life and my childrens life will be far much better.

My issues are that i am 28 with no qualifications but i am running my own business (so im not thick lol). It seems as though without a degree or qualification it will be mega hard for me to make this move. I also do not know anyone in canada which doesnt really help. 

This seems like an impossible task but i am ready to take on whatever comes my way.

I know how cold canada can get but no matter what, the weather can never be as miserable as the UK. I grew up in London but currently live in Scotland so i know exactly how crap our weather here is! 

I am thinking that if i do get the oppertunity to move to canada then i will first have to get a job although i have some finance available to set up my own business or buy a running business. Saying that, i wouldnt know what business oppertunities are available so i would have to check it out.

There are so many questions revolving in my head about this movement and i would highly appreciate if anybody can help/advise me to a better future for me & my family.

Thanks

Zahir


----------



## nathlavallee38 (Oct 15, 2008)

*Moving in Canada?*

In fact, it depends on where you want to move. Concerning rate crime, it is quite high in mostly every big cities. Concerning income taxes, it is quite high in Quebec, where I am from. You will leave between 31% to 52% of your total earnings, and there are too much taxes (on everything) and oil is very expensive, considering prices elsewhere in Canada. If you think the wheather is bad in UK, forget Quebec. We had very few beautiful days, during last summer, and last winter, we have beaten all snow precipitation previous records (and many cold days (-30 or -35 Celcius are very common, here) . Very bad....I would suggest you to look for a move in British Columbia (around 10% income taxes) There is actually an economic boom, because of oil sands. But trust me, forget Quebec...I want to move in Dubai, because I can't stand winter and income taxes anymore. In Quebec, it is proven that we start to work for our own benefit only after mid-july, because before, you salary vanished with taxes...
Finally, what kind of business do you currently own? I know that there are a lot of construction opportunity job, in British Columbia. But cost of living is quite expensive....Give me info about any issue.

Nathalie




zahir said:


> I have been thinking for a while to move to canada as i believe the UK is getting worse for alot of things (crime, education, inflation etc). From what i have researched about canada, i believe my life and my childrens life will be far much better.
> 
> 
> My issues are that i am 28 with no qualifications but i am running my own business (so im not thick lol). It seems as though without a degree or qualification it will be mega hard for me to make this move. I also do not know anyone in canada which doesnt really help.
> ...


----------



## zahir (Oct 15, 2008)

Hi Nathalie, thank you for the your responce.

I was thinking of moving to Toronto as its a big city and ive grown up in London so i am a city boy. Also its multi cultiaral which helps as i am of an indian origin so its important for my children to mix with a society that involves their culture.

I know that Toronto is the most expensive city in Canada to live but its either that or Vancouver.

Regarding the business that i own, i run a large furniture store and my expertise are in sales and retail. I have ran a number of businesses but they all involve in dealing with the public. I started with a grocery store, takeaway, property management, car sales then leading to my latest venture, a furniture store.

A bit of advise for yourself as you mentioned you want to move to dubai, i have family there and i have spent alot of time there and i did consider to move there at one point but to be honest its not for me.

I'll tell you why - 1. Cost of living is high and its increasing as there are alot of foreign investers coming into the country and because of that its becoming a popular destination. 2. Bringing up children there is a definate no no quite simply because the difference i have seen that country change in the past 5 years scares me to think what my children could turn out to be. Saying that everybody has their own opinion and i dont mean to put you off.

Anyways as you know my circumstances i would appreciate anybody advising me to find my path to Canada

Thanks

Zahir


----------



## nathlavallee38 (Oct 15, 2008)

Thank you for you advice. Concerning Toronto, I would say it is not a bad idea, but I know that income taxes are quite high, and that salaries aren't as high as in Vancouver. As example, I've heard that working in a grocery would pay a high as 20$CDN/hour, and that there is a lot of vacancy jobs, and it is also multi-cultural (maybe more than Toronto). Moreover, as you work in the sale sector and that there is a lot of money over there, I figure that, economicly speaking, it should be good for business. Definitlly, if I would have the choice between Toronto and Vancouver, I would definitlly choose Vancouver, as many Canadians did (and a lot of people from Quebec). 

Concerning Dubai, as my kids are raised and that I will move alone, do you think it is a good idea? There are a lot of teaching jobs, over there, and I was told that teaching in Dubai is quite paying (from 8000 to 24 000 dinhars/month+free housing).

Bye for now,
Nathalie


----------



## zahir (Oct 15, 2008)

Hi,

Thanks for getting back.

As you have mentioned that there are alot of vacancies available in the sales sector, then maybe i should just get a job there for time being until i can see where to invest my money as in what business to look for.

So that now puts me to the position that what do i need to do now?

Shall i come over for a holiday and check out what jobs are available and if i can get a job, i should apply for a work permit? Or is there any other route as i am doing this to move permanantly so i would have a canadian citizenship.

Regarding Dubai, well if you are a single person and you are being offered the figures you have quoted then i would say go for it. Because your on your own, with that sort of wage you will be living a very good life especially that you are being offered free accomodation. Although i would submit that you should visit Dubai a couple of times before moving there

Thanks

Zahir


----------



## nathlavallee38 (Oct 15, 2008)

You should have a look on Internet and check for vacancies....Go on Google and try with
''Recruitment+job+British Columbia'' and you will probably find many recruitment sites...
Good luck

Nathalie


----------



## zahir (Oct 15, 2008)

Hi thanks for that


----------



## nathlavallee38 (Oct 15, 2008)

My pleasure...Tell me about any issue. And let me know if I can be of any help...
Gool luck
Nathalie


----------



## zahir (Oct 15, 2008)

Actually there is something i forgot to ask....do i need to find a job in order to get a work permit or can i look for a job after i have recieved the permit?


----------



## nathlavallee38 (Oct 15, 2008)

This is Canada Immigration Web link. I had a check and you'll find all the information about working and starting a job in Canada, and other relevant information about immigration.

Good luck again..
Nathalie


----------



## nathlavallee38 (Oct 15, 2008)

Oups, I forgot the link....here is 
Welcome to Citizenship and Immigration Canada


----------



## zahir (Oct 15, 2008)

Hey thanks for the link, i'll check it out and hopefully it should help me get somewhere!


----------



## nathlavallee38 (Oct 15, 2008)

You're welcome...Let me know if you have more questions.

Nathalie


----------

